# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Уникальный телескоп обнаружил 140 возможно обитаемых планет

## Irina

Уникальный телескоп обнаружил 140 возможно обитаемых планет

Космический телескоп НАСА «Кеплер» обнаружил пять солнечных систем и 706 новых планет, 140 из которых сходны по своим размерам и ряду физических характеристик с Землей.

Как сообщает лондонский еженедельник «Санди таймс», полученные с «Кеплера» данные свидетельствуют о том, что Млечный путь имеет 100 млн обитаемых планет и в ближайшее время мы обнаружим первую из них», — сказал один из сотрудников группы по работе с телескопом НАСА профессор Гарвардского университета Димитар Сасселов, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

Ученые надеются, что в течение следующих двух лет им удастся выбрать до 60 экзопланет, на которых может быть жизнь.

«Предстоит кропотливая работа по анализу полученной информации, однако статистические модели ясно и однозначно указывают на то, что во Вселенной существуют планеты, аналогичные Земле», — подчеркнул он.

Заметим, что переданные «Кеплером» снимки космических глубин полностью меняют существующее в науке представление о Вселенной. Ранее считалось, что за пределами нашей Солнечной системы существуют в основном планеты, образованные из газов. Сейчас выясняется, что Вселенная наполнена планетами, созданными из твердой материи.

Ученые NASA и Европейского космического агентства установили также, что «Кеплер», оснащенный сверхчувствительным фотометром, может обнаруживать не только экзопланеты, но и их спутники, уточняет Inright.tu. В настоящее время учеными обнаружено до 460 экзопланет за пределами Солнечной системы. В основном это огромные газовые гиганты. Поэтому данные с телескопа «Кеплер» будут перепроверены в начале 2011 года.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», основной метод наблюдений «Кеплера» заключается в изменении уровня светимости звезды, что происходит в том момент, когда планета проходит по прямой линии между звездой и телескопом, как бы загораживая часть звезды. Некоторые звезды могут менять коэффициент светскости и без экзопланет, предупреждают ученые.

Девид Коч, заместитель руководителя миссии Кеплер в Исследовательском центре NASA имени Эймса говорит, что «Кеплер» передает данные практически в режиме реального времени, что делает его по-своему уникальным фотометрическим инструментом.

Напомним, телескоп «Кеплер» был выведен на орбиту в марте 2009 года. В него вмонтирована самая большая фотокамера из всех когда-либо запускавшихся в космос. Согласно сегодняшним планам NASA, телескоп «Кеплер» должен проработать на орбите как минимум до ноября 2012 года.

----------


## vova230

Ну и что? Ну есть жизнь где-то там у черта на куличках, а нам от этого ни холодно ни жарко. Мы и до Марса то долететь никак не можем. Все топчемся на высоте в 100 км и воображаем, что мы в космосе хозяева.

----------


## AKON

*vova230*, Согласен
Но всетаки хочеться верить что есть там ктото еще

----------

